# Current USA fan is so loud



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

So I picked up a 75 gallon tank kit from a buddy, he hasn't used it in almost 2 years. I've been slowly setting everything up and while cleaning the tank I decided to use the lighting to make sure I get all the salt out of the inside.

Anyhow, when I plugged in the light and fan, OMG its such an annoyingly loud sound. I was thinking it would be like a whir of a computer fan but nope... it sounds like the reflector is vibrating.

Just wondering if that is normal...

I've never had a lighting fixture with a fan in it before and the tank will be setup in my bedroom.

I realize I can buy a new fan but those are about $20 + Shipping or wait for big al's to order it for me.

I just don't wanna spend that $$ if its going to be just as loud I'll have to buy another fixture without a fan.

Anyone own one of these?

it looks like this one

http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Fresh...4?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1302534734&sr=1-4

but it has a fan and is not the new style nova lights.

Should the fan be very noisy?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The Current USA fans are notorious for becoming noisy...no getting around that...GRRR, I know.

Your only options are to get replacement OEM fans which will be a temp fix until the noise returns or spend the extra $$$ on better fans.

You can find the specs on the fan itself (XX VDC/XX VAC, X.XXmA) and take measurements of L, W and thickness and search here.

Scroll down to Fans, Thermal Management, VDC or VAC fan that they have, then select the filters of voltage and wattage demand and it will give you a list of options.

HTH


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Either the fan is older and has inhaled a bit of dust on the pivot area or just loud to begin with. I don't own that lighting unit but have very little experience with fans.

You could also solder a POT switch in there so you can dial down the speed to reduce the sound and mod the housing a little to accommodate the switch.


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

Just bought the marineland Double bright LED 36" ....


----------

